# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  mpalalao (14773) ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗ

## mpalalao

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΕΧΩ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗΣ.ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΕ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ.ΜΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ROUTERBOARD ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ (ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## mpalalao

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ.ΕΧΩ ΣΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΚΟΜΒΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΙΣΑΡΙΑΝΗΣ.ΕΡΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΟΣ ΣΕ 10 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΗ.ΜΕ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΕΝΑ ROUTERBOARD ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ (ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΑ) ΚΑΙ ΕΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ?
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.
> 
> ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ



Ξαναγράφω γιατί ήμουν πολύ βιαστικός πριν και το έκανα submit έτσι απεριποίητα....
Λοιπόν, έχω αρχίσει εδώ και λίγο καιρό να ψάχνομαι προκειμένου να μπορέσω να στήσω τον κόμβο μου. Μένω Καισαριανή. Μπορείτε να δείτε στη wind που ακριβώς βρίσκομαι...(14773, mpalalao).
Άμεσος στόχος είναι τα 2 λινκ .Απλά επειδή δεν θέλω να κάνω λάθη που άλλοι ίσως έκαναν στο παρελθόν, θέλω να ρωτήσω κυρίως για το τι έχετε να μου προτείνετε στο θέμα RouterBoard. Έχω ρωτήσει για διαφορα μοντέλα.....Θέλω κάτι λειτουργικό και καλό, με PoE. Σκέφτομαι για το RB333 το οποίο έχει φίλος μου και μέχρι στιγμής δουλεύει μια χαρά. 
Γενικότερα, μες στη βδομάδα θα προσπαθήσω να μαζέψω τον εξοπλισμό και να αρχίσω το στήσιμο. Έχω πιστεύω αρκετά καλή θέα απ την ταράτσα μου. Θα ανέβουν και φωτο τις επόμενες μέρες.
Όσοι τυχόν έχουν ελεύθερα infs στην περιοχή ή από οπουδήποτε μπορεί να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή να περιμένουν!!!!!  ::   ::  

Ευχαριστώ και περιμένω συμβουλές και προτάσεις.....Γιώργος!!!

----------


## gas

Το r/b333εχει αντικατασταθει απο το r/b433AH διατιθεται σε χαμηλοτερη τιμη απο το 333 εχοντας και καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικά.
Αν σκεφτεσε περισοτερα απο 3 λινκ υπαρχει το r/b600 φυσικα αρκετα ακριβοτερο.

----------


## mpalalao

> Το r/b333εχει αντικατασταθει απο το r/b433AH διατιθεται σε χαμηλοτερη τιμη απο το 333 εχοντας και καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικά.
> Αν σκεφτεσε περισοτερα απο 3 λινκ υπαρχει το r/b600 φυσικα αρκετα ακριβοτερο.


Δύο με τρια λινκ σκεφτόμουν, οπότε το 433ΑΗ είναι μια χαρά φαντάζομαι. Το έχει δουλέψει κανείς σας?Ρωτάω γιατι το 333 είχε μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο download των plugins με το winbox στο φίλο μου. Το έκανε τελικά με κονσόλα και ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά μιας και ούτε αυτός δεν το πολυκατέχει το άθλημα  ::  

Επίσης, θέλω να ρωτήσω μέχρι ποιό ειναι το επιτρεπόμενο όριο για ένα ιστό? (πέρα από το θέμα "διακριτικότητα")

----------


## bedazzled

> Επίσης, θέλω να ρωτήσω μέχρι ποιό ειναι το επιτρεπόμενο όριο για ένα ιστό? (πέρα από το θέμα "διακριτικότητα")


4m μονοσωλήνιος..

----------


## mpalalao

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mpalalao
> 
> Επίσης, θέλω να ρωτήσω μέχρι ποιό ειναι το επιτρεπόμενο όριο για ένα ιστό? (πέρα από το θέμα "διακριτικότητα")
> 
> 
> 4m μονοσωλήνιος..


Ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις. Θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι on-time στο σχεδιασμό που έχω κάνει στο μυαλό μου και την επόμενη βδομάδα να έχω τα πάντα έτοιμα....!!!  ::  

Τα ξαναλέμε......

----------


## mpalalao

Α.Και κατι ακομα.θα ερθει ενας φιλος απο αμερικη σε 10 ημερες.Με συμφερει (λειτουργικα και οικονομικα) να μου φερει ενα απο εκει?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## papashark

φυσικά

θα κάνει καλό decor στο γραφείο σου

----------


## JB172

> Α.Και κατι ακομα.θα ερθει ενας φιλος απο αμερικη σε 10 ημερες.Με συμφερει (λειτουργικα και οικονομικα) να μου φερει ενα απο εκει?
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Φίλε mpalalao,
Μην ανοίγεις νέα θέματα στο forum με την ίδια ερώτηση.
Πάτα απλώς το κουμπί "απάντηση" και όχι το κουμπί "νέο θέμα".  ::  

Για τα δύο θέματα που άνοιξες πριν λίγο, το ένα το διέγραψα και το άλλο το συγχώνευσα με το παρόν θέμα.

----------


## manos_peristeri

χαχα!

ελα ρε mpalalao!!!κι εσυ στο awmn  ::   ::   ::  
αν θες σε βοηθαω εγω και στηνουμε το κομβο σου!

στειλε οποτε θες

----------


## mpalalao

έλα ρε μάνο.τι κάνεις?θα το παλέψω.αλλα εχώ και αλλες δουλειες τον τελευταιο καιρο και δεν ξερω καν ποτε μπορεσω να μαζεψω τον εξοπλισμο.εαν χρειαστω βοηθεια θα σε παρω.ευχαριστω

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

νερουλας ειναι και αυτος? καρτελ θα κανουμε σε λιγο

----------

